# olson MVP bandsaw blades



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

so i got my lennox blades about less than 2 weeks, one 3tpi and one 4tpi. was running the 3tpi blade for cutting green timber. noticed a little bit of resin build up so i took the blade off cleaned in and put it back on the saw! had a forward backward motion on the blade. took that one off and put the 4tpi on and ran true! checked the 3tpi blade and noticed a hair line fracture on the blade:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:. called them and they said that blade thickness is prone to doing so .035 in. on a 14 inch saw:dash2::diablo::bomb:
my question is has anyone used olson before. They recommend the MVP 3tpi meant for 6 in or greater. 3tpi hook tooth blade?:dash2::dash2::dash2: I can't seem to win!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you try the supercutbandsaw blades yet?


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Did you try the supercutbandsaw blades yet?


not yet i may have to, they are a little cheaper, but this is driving me bonkers! do you use them?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2012)

I use them on a 20" rockwell. They do not fry like the highlands do- Also I am 30 miles from factory. They are cheaper and I think better. I cut dry wood though.


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I use them on a 20" rockwell. They do not fry like the highlands do- Also I am 30 miles from factory. They are cheaper and I think better. I cut dry wood though.



the people from olson say that that specific blade is designed for 6 in plus green timber. i just can't believe i got a stress fracture already on the lennox. they are making good on it and sending me another blade, but it is so frustrating trying to find a reliable blade meant for green timber!!


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

the people from olson say that that specific blade is designed for 6 in plus green timber. i just can't believe i got a stress fracture already on the lennox. they are making good on it and sending me another blade, but it is so frustrating trying to find a reliable blade meant for green timber!!


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



guess i will have to give them a go trial and error lol thanks


----------

